

Wordpress to Jekyll - Everything you need to know about Jekyll - vitobotta
http://vitobotta.com/how-to-migrate-from-wordpress-to-jekyll/

======
derefr
The only reason I'm still using a dynamic blogging engine instead of a static
site is that I want to be able to post new articles to my blog, and edit
posted articles, using a web browser. The perfect solution, to me, would be a
simple site or service with a management interface just like Blogger's or
Tumblr's or Posterous's, but that instead of hosting a dynamic blogging
engine, simply has a big _Commit_ button that generates a new static copy of
the site and writes it to a specified S3 bucket/commits and pushes it as a git
repository/whatever else.

Is anyone working on something like this? If not, would anyone else be
interested if I scratched this itch?

~~~
hopeless
I'm working on exactly this but specifically for photoblogs. It will be a
hosted service that picks up new photos from a Dropbox directory, generates
thumbnails, uploads to S3 and creates a draft post based on the EXIF data. I
can then use the web-based admin interface to publish the post on S3 which
will do all the heavy lifting of actually serving the blog pages.

------
vitobotta
Hi all, thank you very much for your so nice feedbacks! I am really glad since
it took quite some time to write, so it's nice to hear people find it useful.

@albedoa, I haven't paginated category pages yet since I don't have that many
posts yet, but I think it is possible to do with a plugin that would generate
those pages from a custom hash / data set, rather than what Jekyll makes
available. I don't know if what I mean is clear but I will look into making an
example.

@aw3c2, _any_ web host will be good for Jekyll, since it's just static files
that any web server can handle. As long as you are happy with the different
workflow, you can switch without any problems. Actually, since your host has
PHP you could use it for the contact form, as mentioned in the post.

------
wgrover
For anyone interested in using Github to host their Jekyll-based site, you
don't even have to install Ruby and Jekyll locally -- just "git push" and
Github runs Jekyll server-side and hosts the generated HTML on Github. You can
then set up CNAME records so that traffic to yourblog.com is served by
github.com. All for the low low price of free:

<https://github.com/blog/272-github-pages>

<http://pages.github.com/>

------
kez
Hugely impressive piece of work. I migrated a Wordpress blog to Jekyll a few
years ago and was surprised how nice it was working with a flat file system.

However, things do tend to get a bit slow when you regenerate large sites,
especially if you are using the "related posts" feature.

I also found myself endlessly hacking Rakefiles to generate tag clouds, embed
twitter etc etc. You should ask yourself what you want from your blog before
jumping off into Jekyll.

------
albedoa
This is an incredible and thorough amount of work. The SEO optimization was
the next stage of my transition, and I was sort of dreading the research :P
Thank you for this. It is invaluable.

I've been looking for an answer to the following question if you have any
insight. I have a suspicion that it is not possible without tweaking the code:

[http://groups.google.com/group/jekyll-
rb/browse_thread/threa...](http://groups.google.com/group/jekyll-
rb/browse_thread/thread/84f628525f50b1ea#)

------
carterschonwald
For those who want to have some choice in how they write their source content
and have the option of pretty math via eg mathjax, the haskell tool hakyll
<http://hackage.haskell.org/package/hakyll> is worth checking out.

you get the full power of pandoc and some other awesome tools in the
toolchain, such as (if you like) syntax highlighting for __any __language,
several different ways of doing templates, a fairly permissive range of input
formats coupled with a easy to modify tool for how to take your organizational
schema of documents to put together the static site.

It recently had an api rewrite and its become quite nice (i'm in the midst of
rewriting my tool chain for its v3 api)

------
thecoffman
This is awesome! I recently moved my blog from wordpress to jekyll and had to
figure most of this stuff out on my own. The hacker in me enjoyed it - but it
sure would have been nice to have such a good reference at the time!

------
1880
I found Stacey as a nice PHP alternative to Jekyll: <http://staceyapp.com/>

------
apperoid
Thank you for this great reference.

------
aw3c2
Sounds good but sadly I can only use PHP on my cheap webspace.

~~~
wewyor
You run jekyll locally and send your compiled site to your website (I'm
assuming since you can use php you can also serve a static website.)

~~~
CJefferson
If I do that, can my blog still have replies?

~~~
vitobotta
As I suggest in the article, you can outsource your comments to Disqus,
Intense Debate, Facebook or other service.

So you won't need any server side technology and you'll give your users a much
better commenting experience.

